# Write a song!



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, so you make a line of lyrics relevant to the topic. Ex;

P1:It's something you know...

P2:Something you see

P3:Nowhere left to go

P4:Try to just find me

Get it?

Topic: Heaven and Hell


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 20, 2011)

honestly that game is a complete failure.

sorry rizz.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

i donnt have many ideas. =\


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 21, 2011)

So, could I begin?

They say there are two places


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2011)

Where people have two faces


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2011)

One Rash and one Bold


----------



## Lili (Jun 21, 2011)

One young and one old,


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 24, 2011)

Makes you wonder, what to choose.


----------



## Lili (Jun 24, 2011)

If we'll still live on believing this ruse,


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 24, 2011)

Whether you win or whether you lose,


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2011)

You will always get to choose


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 9, 2011)

If you'll live, or if you're gone


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 9, 2011)

I you're alive, or dead all along,


----------



## Light (Jul 18, 2011)

(Chorus) Serenades and tortured screams


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 18, 2011)

Come to choke you in your dreams


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2011)

Tearing your life apart at the seams


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 19, 2011)

Through guilt, through shame and other means.


----------



## Light (Jul 22, 2011)

Or living life abundant, bright


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm giving up on you tonight.


----------



## Light (Jul 25, 2011)

(I'm a bit confused... giving up on the belief? Or did we just find out this was a love song?)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 25, 2011)

the topic is Heaven and hell, but like swaying off of that topic song's ok, since we're just expressing lines of songs.

Sudden stop brings you to one of two.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 26, 2011)

(Giving up on sin? I interpreted "Or living life abundant, bright" as kind of living a life of sinful debauchery, which my line kind of says "No more of that shit". Yeah. Looking back, I don't really get it either).

Wondering what's the right thing to do,


----------



## Light (Jul 26, 2011)

(Oh. I was kinda trying to focus more on the heaven part since the previous 4 lines had all been about hell. No matter.)

Red is fire, skies are blue.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 26, 2011)

Only one will welcome you.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 30, 2011)

Through the broiling flames to the dashing clouds.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

Through the ghost towns and bustling crowds.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 30, 2011)

2 paths, but one will show your way,


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2011)

Voices leading you astray.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 30, 2011)

Closing on the end


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 27, 2011)

Enemies or friends


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 27, 2011)

Soul torn asunder


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 27, 2011)

hope you don't make a blunder!


----------

